# وقفة مع التجارب



## ميرنا (10 أغسطس 2008)

​
اى انسان بيمر بتجربة بيتمنى انها تمر سريعا لاننا فى وقت التجربة او الاختبار اللى بنمر بيه بنبقى شايفين طريقنا مسدود شايفين الدنيا سودة شايفين الدنيا انتهت لكن بعكس الانسان القريب من ربنا بيستنى يخلص الاختبار او التجربة علشان يعرف ربنا عاوز يقولة ايه او يعلنله ايه يمكن الموضوع دا خدت وقت افكر فيه ليه ببص للجانب السىء من التجارب ليه ببص انها حاجة مرة رغم انى لولا التجارب مكنش هيبقى فى تعزيات ابونا ابرهيم لما طلب منه الرب انو يقدم اسحق ذبيحة طبعا اد ايه مر بالمات من جواه لكن كان واثق جداا فى الرب عارف انو هو اللى ادهالوه وهو هيتصرف لانه كان واثق فى وعد الرب بس كلنا عارفين انو كان اختبار قاسى يعنى يارب اطلب منك ابن وبعد العمر دا عاوز تاخده منى وانا اللى اقدمة زبيحة قد ايه الموقف صعب ومر لكن بعد ما ربنا عرف قلب ابراهيم قله نسلك هيكون زى نجوم السما ربنا دا رائع اوى فعلا 
لما نبص ليوسف قد ايه تعب فى حياتة وصعب جداا لما حد فينا اخونا يزعق فيه لمجرد انو زعق وبنشيل منه نزعل ونضايق لكن اخوات يوسف بعوه وقطعه القميص بتاعه بس يوسف كان مسلم للرب جداا يوسف مش بس اتباع اتسجن واتظلم وكانه بيقول للرب انا ملك ايدك اتصرف اتباع اتهان اتضرب مش مشكلة المهم انى نخطئش قدامك وربنا عوضه لما بقى الرجل التانى فى مصر ويوسف منتقمش من اخوته بلعس قبلهم بمحبة اوى وقالهم انتم قصدتم بى شرا ام الله فقصد بى خيرا
قد ايه ربنا دا حنين بس محتاج يختبر قلبنا ويعرف ويتاكد اننا بنحبة لازم نمر بتجارب واختبارا انا يمكن التجارب بخلينى كل يوم اثق فى ربنا اكتر بتعرفنى اننا حياتى فى ايد امينة ايد اللى صنعت وابدعت هى اللى هتخاف على صنعت يديها 
لو كان قدامك شغل وراح متعتبش على ربنا ولا تقوله ليه لو كنت مرتبط ببنت اوى وشيفها هى شريكة حياتك والموضوع مكملش متياسش ولا تلومة لو كنت تعبان من الظروف الصعبة لو كنت حزين على انسان فارقك متزعلش ولا تحزن لانو قلنا قبل ميصعد سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقو ان غلبت العالم خليك واثق فى حكمة ربنا صدقنى هو اله رائع هو اكتر واحد بيخاف عليك هو عارف امتى يجيبلك شغلك امتى يجبلك الشريكة الصالحة امتى يرفع عنك انتا محظوظ جداا لانك ابنه الغالى 
ولو بتمر بتجربة بص للاباء الكبار ابراهيم وايوب ويوسف وداود واعمل زيهم داود كان دايما يكلم ربنا فى وقت الفرح بيسبح ويهلل وفى وقت الضيق بيعتب على ربنا لدرجة انى الرب قال فتشت فوجدت قلب داود مثل قلبى
التجارب مش بس ضيق والم وتعب التجارب تاديب وتعليم ومحبة من ربنا لينا الذهب لما بيتنقى بيتحرق ربنا عاوز ينقينا ويعلمنا ويفهمنا وما ابعد احكامة عن الفحص وطرقة عن الاستقصاء 
ربنا عظيم اوى يبخت اللى يختبرة ويعرفة
​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2008)

*شيء ناهي*
ربنا يباركك اختنا الغالية​


----------



## ميرنا (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: وقفة مع التجارب*

يعنى ايه الاولى دى ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: وقفة مع التجارب*



ميرنا قال:


> يعنى ايه الاولى دى ​


 تعني
اكثر من رائع وجميل جدا:08:


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2008)

*أنا بعتبر أن أى فتره بنمر فيها بتجارب بتكون فترة أختبار جميله لعلاقتنا بربنا ومدى  قربنا منه ومدى أستماعه لصلا تنا واستجابته ليها وفعلاً بنحس بفرح عظيم بعد انتهاء الفتره دى وأنضمامنا لموكب المنتصرين على تجاربهم والفرحه بتبقى كبيره جداً بسبب نصرتنا وكمان لاحساسنا بأد أيه ربنا مش بينسانا ولا بيبعد عننا حتى لو مرت علينا فتره احنا اللى نسيناه وبعدنا .
ميرررسى يا ميرنا على الكلمات الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتك. ​*


----------



## ميرنا (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: وقفة مع التجارب*



استفانوس قال:


> تعني
> اكثر من رائع وجميل جدا:08:


 طب والنبى حلفتك بلغالى متزلنى علشان انتا ليك كام يوم بتقول كلام مش بفهمة :smil8:​


----------



## ميرنا (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: وقفة مع التجارب*



dona nabil قال:


> *أنا بعتبر أن أى فتره بنمر فيها بتجارب بتكون فترة أختبار جميله لعلاقتنا بربنا ومدى قربنا منه ومدى أستماعه لصلا تنا واستجابته ليها وفعلاً بنحس بفرح عظيم بعد انتهاء الفتره دى وأنضمامنا لموكب المنتصرين على تجاربهم والفرحه بتبقى كبيره جداً بسبب نصرتنا وكمان لاحساسنا بأد أيه ربنا مش بينسانا ولا بيبعد عننا حتى لو مرت علينا فتره احنا اللى نسيناه وبعدنا .​*
> 
> *ميرررسى يا ميرنا على الكلمات الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتك. *​


يباشا نورت ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *أنا بعتبر أن أى فتره بنمر فيها بتجارب بتكون فترة أختبار جميله لعلاقتنا بربنا ومدى قربنا منه ومدى أستماعه لصلا تنا واستجابته ليها وفعلاً بنحس بفرح عظيم بعد انتهاء الفتره دى وأنضمامنا لموكب المنتصرين على تجاربهم والفرحه بتبقى كبيره جداً بسبب نصرتنا وكمان لاحساسنا بأد أيه ربنا مش بينسانا ولا بيبعد عننا حتى لو مرت علينا فتره احنا اللى نسيناه وبعدنا .​*
> 
> *. *​


امين
ربنا يباركك


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: وقفة مع التجارب*



ميرنا قال:


> طب والنبى حلفتك بلغالى متزلنى علشان انتا ليك كام يوم بتقول كلام مش بفهمة :smil8:​


 بلاش حلفان
وتكرم عيونك ححاول اكتب باللهجة المصرية على قد معرفتي
هههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: وقفة مع التجارب*

يبقى تعبين سيادتك يعنى​


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: وقفة مع التجارب*

فعلا يا ميرنا قد ايه ربنا حنين 

وقدا يه بيحبنا وعارف اللى جوانا 

واكيد التجربه وراها خير احنا منعروفش 

وبنفتكر انا ربنا ناسينا وسايبنا 

مع  انه فى كل لحظه معانا 

جميل اوى يا ميرنا يا حبيبتى

ربنا يحافظ عليكى ​


----------



## ميرنا (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: وقفة مع التجارب*



candy shop قال:


> فعلا يا ميرنا قد ايه ربنا حنين ​
> 
> 
> وقدا يه بيحبنا وعارف اللى جوانا ​
> ...


بحب اوى اسمع واحس انى فى ناس كتير لمسة ربنا وعايشة فيه وعايش فيها بحس انى لسه الزن اللى بتمنى اعيش فيه موجود انا نزلته هنا وفى ارثوزكس ولقيتهم بيشجعونى اوى
ربنا يخليك ليا يا نون​


----------



## vetaa (10 أغسطس 2008)

من اين لكى هذا
جااااااااامد يا ميرنا بجد

ومش هكدب عليكى
فى اول التجربة بتكون الحكاية سودا خالص خالص
وخوف وقلق وحياه مستحيل تتعاش بجد

لكن فى الاخر بتلاقى حاجة حلوة اتبنت جواكى
وفعلا بتحسى بايد ربنا قد اية كانت معاكى وللاسف فى الاول مش شيفاها

يدووووم يا قمرتنا الجمال ده


----------



## ميرنا (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: وقفة مع التجارب*

بت يا فتوت بحب ردودك اوى انا كمان التجارب مش بتسيبها تعدى علياا كدا يمكن اخر تجربة فعلا فقدت ثقتى فى كل حاجة رغم انى الدنيا واسعة حواليا وشايفة السما لكن حاسة انى مسجونة بياس وقلق وحيرة لكن لما طلبت الرب يسوع من قلبى حسيت انى ابتديت اشوف النور ربنا دا جميل اوى بجد ​


----------



## Tabitha (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: وقفة مع التجارب*


جميييييييييل يا ميرنا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: وقفة مع التجارب*

يلهوى كدا كتير بجد عليا انسطاسيا بترد فى موضوعى ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*وقفة مع التجارب........*

_اى انسان بيمر بتجربة بيتمنى انها تمر سريعا لاننا فى وقت التجربة او الاختبار اللى بنمر بيه بنبقى شايفين طريقنا مسدود شايفين الدنيا سودة شايفين الدنيا انتهت لكن بعكس الانسان القريب من ربنا بيستنى يخلص الاختبار او التجربة علشان يعرف ربنا عاوز يقولة ايه او يعلنله ايه يمكن الموضوع دا خدت وقت افكر فيه ليه ببص للجانب السىء من التجارب ليه ببص انها حاجة مرة رغم انى لولا التجارب مكنش هيبقى فى تعزيات ابونا ابرهيم لما طلب منه الرب انو يقدم اسحق ذبيحة طبعا اد ايه مر بالمات من جواه لكن كان واثق جداا فى الرب عارف انو هو اللى ادهالوه وهو هيتصرف لانه كان واثق فى وعد الرب بس كلنا عارفين انو كان اختبار قاسى يعنى يارب اطلب منك ابن وبعد العمر دا عاوز تاخده منى وانا اللى اقدمة زبيحة قد ايه الموقف صعب ومر لكن بعد ما ربنا عرف قلب ابراهيم قله نسلك هيكون زى نجوم السما ربنا دا رائع اوى فعلا 
لما نبص ليوسف قد ايه تعب فى حياتة وصعب جداا لما حد فينا اخونا يزعق فيه لمجرد انو زعق وبنشيل منه نزعل ونضايق لكن اخوات يوسف بعوه وقطعه القميص بتاعه بس يوسف كان مسلم للرب جداا يوسف مش بس اتباع اتسجن واتظلم وكانه بيقول للرب انا ملك ايدك اتصرف اتباع اتهان اتضرب مش مشكلة المهم انى نخطئش قدامك وربنا عوضه لما بقى الرجل التانى فى مصر ويوسف منتقمش من اخوته بلعس قبلهم بمحبة اوى وقالهم انتم قصدتم بى شرا ام الله فقصد بى خيرا
قد ايه ربنا دا حنين بس محتاج يختبر قلبنا ويعرف ويتاكد اننا بنحبة لازم نمر بتجارب واختبارا انا يمكن التجارب بخلينى كل يوم اثق فى ربنا اكتر بتعرفنى اننا حياتى فى ايد امينة ايد اللى صنعت وابدعت هى اللى هتخاف على صنعت يديها 
لو كان قدامك شغل وراح متعتبش على ربنا ولا تقوله ليه لو كنت مرتبط ببنت اوى وشيفها هى شريكة حياتك والموضوع مكملش متياسش ولا تلومة لو كنت تعبان من الظروف الصعبة لو كنت حزين على انسان فارقك متزعلش ولا تحزن لانو قلنا قبل ميصعد سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقو ان غلبت العالم خلي واثق فى حكمة ربنا صدقنى هو اله رائع هو اكتر واحد بيخاف عليك هو عارف امتى يجيبلك شغلك امتى يجبلك الشريكة الصالحة امتى يرفع عنك انتا محظوظ جداا لانك ابنه الغالى 
ولو بتمر بتجربة بص للاباء الكبار ابراهيم وايوب ويوسف وداود واعمل زيهم داود كان دايما يكلم ربنا فى وقت الفرح بيسبح ويهلل وفى وقت الضيق بيعتب على ربنا لدرجة انى الرب قال فتشت فوجدت قلب داود مثل قلبى
التجارب مش بس ضيق والم وتعب التجارب تاديب وتعليم ومحبة من ربنا لينا الذهب لما بيتنقى بيتحرق ربنا عاوز ينقينا ويعلمنا ويفهمنا وما ابعد احكامة عن الفحص وطرقة عن الاستقصاء 
ربنا عظيم اوى يبخت اللى يختبرة ويعرفة
ادعوكم لزيارة جروب منتدى الكنيسة_ *جـــــــروب ربنـــــــــا موجــــــــود**
*
شعارنــــ†ــــا ​ 



_

_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: وقفة مع التجارب........*




> التجارب مش بس ضيق والم وتعب التجارب تاديب وتعليم ومحبة من ربنا لينا الذهب لما بيتنقى بيتحرق ربنا عاوز ينقينا ويعلمنا ويفهمنا وما ابعد احكامة عن الفحص وطرقة عن الاستقصاء
> ربنا عظيم اوى يبخت اللى يختبرة ويعرفة




موضوع جميل جدا يا بنت الملك 
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sunny man (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: وقفة مع التجارب........*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: وقفة مع التجارب........*

*مرسي بنت الملك علي الموضوع الهايل ده


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: وقفة مع التجارب........*

_موضوع  رااائع جدا يابنت الملك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: وقفة مع التجارب........*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا بنت الملك
> مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


ميرسي ليك يا كوكو على ردك​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: وقفة مع التجارب........*



sunny man قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسي خااااااالص على ردك​


----------



## Esther (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: وقفة مع التجارب........*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا قمر
عاشت ايديك يا سكر​


----------



## ميرنا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: وقفة مع التجارب........*

عارفة يا بنت الملك انا مبسوطة اوى لانى الموضوع دا انا اللى كتبتة ونزلته فى ارثوزوكس وهنا كمان ميرسى يا قمر ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> ​
> اى انسان بيمر بتجربة بيتمنى انها تمر سريعا لاننا فى وقت التجربة او الاختبار اللى بنمر بيه بنبقى شايفين طريقنا مسدود شايفين الدنيا سودة شايفين الدنيا انتهت لكن بعكس الانسان القريب من ربنا بيستنى يخلص الاختبار او التجربة علشان يعرف ربنا عاوز يقولة ايه او يعلنله ايه يمكن الموضوع دا خدت وقت افكر فيه ليه ببص للجانب السىء من التجارب ليه ببص انها حاجة مرة رغم انى لولا التجارب مكنش هيبقى فى تعزيات ابونا ابرهيم لما طلب منه الرب انو يقدم اسحق ذبيحة طبعا اد ايه مر بالمات من جواه لكن كان واثق جداا فى الرب عارف انو هو اللى ادهالوه وهو هيتصرف لانه كان واثق فى وعد الرب بس كلنا عارفين انو كان اختبار قاسى يعنى يارب اطلب منك ابن وبعد العمر دا عاوز تاخده منى وانا اللى اقدمة زبيحة قد ايه الموقف صعب ومر لكن بعد ما ربنا عرف قلب ابراهيم قله نسلك هيكون زى نجوم السما ربنا دا رائع اوى فعلا
> لما نبص ليوسف قد ايه تعب فى حياتة وصعب جداا لما حد فينا اخونا يزعق فيه لمجرد انو زعق وبنشيل منه نزعل ونضايق لكن اخوات يوسف بعوه وقطعه القميص بتاعه بس يوسف كان مسلم للرب جداا يوسف مش بس اتباع اتسجن واتظلم وكانه بيقول للرب انا ملك ايدك اتصرف اتباع اتهان اتضرب مش مشكلة المهم انى نخطئش قدامك وربنا عوضه لما بقى الرجل التانى فى مصر ويوسف منتقمش من اخوته بلعس قبلهم بمحبة اوى وقالهم انتم قصدتم بى شرا ام الله فقصد بى خيرا
> قد ايه ربنا دا حنين بس محتاج يختبر قلبنا ويعرف ويتاكد اننا بنحبة لازم نمر بتجارب واختبارا انا يمكن التجارب بخلينى كل يوم اثق فى ربنا اكتر بتعرفنى اننا حياتى فى ايد امينة ايد اللى صنعت وابدعت هى اللى هتخاف على صنعت يديها
> ...







```
التجارب مش بس ضيق والم وتعب التجارب تاديب وتعليم ومحبة من ربنا لينا الذهب لما بيتنقى بيتحرق ربنا عاوز ينقينا ويعلمنا ويفهمنا وما ابعد احكامة عن الفحص وطرقة عن الاستقصاء 
ربنا عظيم اوى يبخت اللى يختبرة ويعرفة
```


الى يجرب الرب يبتدي بحبه
بعدها يتول الى عشق
بعدها يصبح  ادمان
اقوى من ادمان المدمن على المخدر
شكرا" اخت ميرنا
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كليم ربنا يباركك نورت ​


----------

